# Die Siedler Online Open Beta Status



## Zockersepp (22. Oktober 2010)

Meine Erste User-News 

"Die Siedler Online" ist seit heute im Open Beta Status.
Das heißt es kann sich nun jeder anmelden und man brauch keinen Key mehr.
zur Internetseite: www.diesiedleronline.de

Noch ein Paar Infos zu Siedler Online:
Siedler ist ein ... sollte jeder kennen wers nicht kennt ausnahmsweise mal selbst informieren.
Online bedeutet das dies ein Online Spiel ist, in dem Fall über den Browser gespielt werden kann, es wird dazu Flash benötigt.
Das Spiel ist und bleibt kostenlos es wird jedoch einen Shop in der Finalen Version geben. Dieser Shop ist wie immer nur unterstützend und bringt eigentlich keine direkten Vorteile, es gibt sogar Verzierungen die NUR schön aussehen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim Beta Testen und zocken 

MFg zockersepp


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2010)

das erste ma, das ich davon höre. nen paar infos zu dem spiel wären ja noch interessant ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich probiers mal aus


----------



## Zockersepp (22. Oktober 2010)

@ darkmo hab nochen paar infos hinzugefügt hoffe ist so kk?


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Oktober 2010)

Na das ist schön. Gleich mal gereggt und bin schon am "zocken". 

Wird das auch in Zukunft kostenlos sein?


----------



## Zockersepp (23. Oktober 2010)

ja kostenlos schon gibt dann aber item shop noch


----------



## Freestyler808 (23. Oktober 2010)

ein saugeiles Game

kommt noch vor Stämme und sollte das beste Browsergame sein


----------



## DarkMo (23. Oktober 2010)

aaah kuhl. ja jetz hab ichs au geschnallt ^^ ich hatte an alles gedacht, nur nich an nen browsergame *g*

edit: muharr, das ja geil *g*


----------



## nulchking (23. Oktober 2010)

Hmm bei mir hängt er seit heute beim laden der Karte fest -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Oktober 2010)

Jop ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Drapenot (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl die haben sich die Sounds von Risen geliehen oO

Hab ständig das Gefühl ich wär in Risen.
Nicht alle Sounds aber bei einem ganz bestimmten, denk ich immer jetzt kommen gleich diese Stachel Raten angerannt^^ Seltsam


----------



## Zockersepp (23. Oktober 2010)

ja leider funktioniert es zwischendurch mal nicht richtig sind noch leichte Probleme vorhanden da zu viele spieler spielen wollen einfach immer mal probieren ansonsten könnt ihr mal hier das probieren und alle flash websiten löschen evtl. gehts dann 
Adobe - Flash Player: Einstellungsmanager - Website-Speichereinstellungen


----------



## Freestyler808 (24. Oktober 2010)

Zitat:



> Liebe Community,
> 
> wie ihr sicher alle bemerkt habt, sind mit dem Beginn der Open Beta sehr viele neue Spieler hinzugekommen, worüber wir uns natürlich sehr freuen, jedoch wurden uns auch einige Punkte aufgezeigt die wir noch verbessern müssen, damit wir euch allen ein optimales Spielerlebnis bieten können.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2010)

sachma geht das auch irgendwann ma wieder?


----------



## Necthor (28. Oktober 2010)

Anmelden ging fix
Spielen ist aber nix

"Es ist ein Verbindungsfehler aufgetreten. Aus technischen Gründen ist  "Die Siedler Online" vorübergehend nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuche es  zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut.        " 

Toller Tip: In der Zwischenzeit kannst du dich im Forum über das Spiel informieren oder mit der Community austauschen.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2010)

jo, un das seit tagen. bis lvl 10 konnt ich am ersten abend das tutorial spielen un dann lies ichs über nacht stehn. un dann ging garnix mehr >< hat aber doch spaß gemacht


----------



## Necthor (28. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wollten sie nur testen wiviele Leute zugreifen können/wollen.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2010)

lol, jetz is mein acc weg oO


----------



## Cheater (31. Oktober 2010)

Jup, geht mir auch so. Ich hoffe, dass das nur ein Bug ist, denn ich habe noch kein Button gefunden um mich wieder zu registrieren.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (31. Oktober 2010)

DSO schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Siedler Online*
> 
> Aufgrund technischer Probleme im Datencenter kann Die Siedler Online derzeit nicht erreicht werden.
> 
> Wir bitten um Verständnis.


  Hm, läuft ja alles sehr rund.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe mal, das einfach der server mit den accs bla grad einfach nich erreichbar is. was mich aber äusserst stutzig macht sin die forenbeiträge da. so ala "wir haben rumgeschraubt und beobachten nu, wie die last sich beim spielen verhält..." irgendwie sowas. das heisst doch, das da wirklich viele viele zocken können oO aber wenn hier scho alle diese probleme haben - wer kann denn dann überhaupt zocken


----------



## Axeli (14. Februar 2013)

Habe das Forum hier durch Google gefunden. Bin durch einen Test zu den Siedler Online gekommen: (http://www.netzsieger.de/software/online/die-siedler-online) Ich wollte mal wissen, wie man auf neuen Insel kommen kann.


----------

